# 1.8T stock injector size?



## sickGTI3 (Jul 31, 2008)

does any one know how many cc's the stock injectors flow? thanks for the help


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T stock injector size? (sickGTI3)*

Straight from the faq at the top of the page.
http://www.usrallyteam.com/con....html
You're welcome.


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

good info, thanks


----------

